# Best Wifi add-on option for a DSLR?



## tetsu (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi, I´ve been testing the Wi-Fi option of the new Canon 6D and is a joy to use!


The EOS Remote is really easy to use and the streaming photo preview is really fast! When you want to download a picture you just click the download button (no matter if its jpg or raw) and you have a small 2mb file on your camera (you can download a bigger version if you want.)


So after testing the functionality I was hooked and bought the Eye-Fi Connect X2 (4GB) for my 5D III, but after testing it the whole process is a disgrace, from the set-up of the card (involving a sign in process over the internet for proper setup even if you want to use direct mode) to the regular use where you have little control of what happens to the pictures you want to transfer.


Also, every picture transfer takes at least 8 seconds (small jpg file size) instead of the almost instant availability of previews with the EOS solution. This is easy to setup if you have a dual slot DSRL, but is even more cumbersome if you have only on memory slot.


My question is is there a better workflow mimicking the 6D experience but using with other new solutions out there? Specifically the new Trascend and Toshiba Wi-fi cards.


I hope to hear your recommendations and advice.


Thanks.


----------



## tetsu (Feb 4, 2013)

I forgot to add that I find the WiFi official add-on for Canon to be an overkill for almost 800$, considering the technology is something really simple to implement. 

Thanks.


----------



## davisphotos (Feb 4, 2013)

Yeah, the eye-fi is a good concept poorly executed. I've looked at wireless USB solutions, but all the products I found required a a power adapter at the camera for the USB transmitter.


----------



## Light Guru (Feb 4, 2013)

This is the best option I have seen CamRanger | Wireless DSLR Remote Control Tether for iPad


----------



## tetsu (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks for the recomendation but fot 300$ is way too expensive, and also big. There´s a trascend wifi review from Rice High, it seems to be better (and much cheaper) than the Eye-fi. 

RiceHigh's Pentax Blog: Full Review: K-5 Wi-Fi, Q Wi-Fi and EOS 5D6! ;-)


----------



## Light Guru (Feb 11, 2013)

tetsu said:


> Thanks for the recomendation but fot 300$ is way too expensive, and also big



You said BEST wifi option not cheapest. 

Cards like what you linked to or the EYE-Fi card do not offer you a complete wifi solution.  They have no options for controlling the camera via wifi.

Again you asked for the BEST option, and you NEVER gave your budget.


----------



## tetsu (Feb 11, 2013)

Light Guru said:


> tetsu said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the recomendation but fot 300$ is way too expensive, and also big
> ...



You are certainly right sir, I apologize for not being clear enough. Thanks for your recommendations! 

It will be good to have a full solution including live view and remote control, but for now an easy way to instantly view and transfer the photos to a smartphone / tablet is enough for me. 

The eye-fi solution is less than stellar and also expensive at 35$ for 4gb compared to the 16Gb for 49$ of the Trascend option that also enables browsing the pictures and choosing which one you like to download (eye-fi does not offer this option).


----------



## TCampbell (Feb 11, 2013)

You can look at CameraMator.  Here's a write-up on it from MacWorld:  Expo Notes: Hyper launches CameraMator DSLR device at Macworld/iWorld | Macworld

I have not seen or used this myself... I just came across the article because the Canon wireless file transmitter option for the 5D III is ... pretty expensive (I expected Canon accessories to be expensive but this sets a surprisingly high price even for Canon.)


----------

